# All thats been out there



## coreya (Jan 30, 2011)

No jars or bottles found on one of our few outings we have been able to do to maintain our sanity but did come across these at a moving sale, there were about 15 boxes of 30-06 ammo with the vulcan 20mm barrel from an F-16, two howitzer shells, a 25 lb practice bomb and two nose cones from practice bombs or some such. all for 60.00 (anyone need a 20mm barrel?) LOL


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 30, 2011)

not my cup of tea, but if you're happy that's good [] Dont you have some worries that they'll explode?


----------



## coreya (Jan 30, 2011)

No its a practice bomb (inert) used to simulate the actual payload of an aircraft and release and fall like the real thing. The shells are empty and the nose cones are solid steel ( about 20lbs). The bullets are meant to go boom when fired and the barrel will only work with the proper hardware or setup (see link below). And yes I'm happy altogether thats about 900- 1000 dollars worth of hardware. 

vulcan 6 barrel gun


----------



## captfig (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a former F-16 pilot and I'd be interested in the items you have for sale.  Can you tell me what condition the items are in? The barrel has a yellow band on it - is there any damage there and if not, what is the yellow band and why is it there?


----------



## captfig (Jan 31, 2011)

Oops, I think I misread your message, Corey.  You weren't advertising these items for sale.  However, would you be interested in selling any of these items?


----------



## coreya (Jan 31, 2011)

sent you a message capt!


----------



## glass man (Jan 31, 2011)

THAT BLUE ONE LOOKS LIKE ONE OF THE OLE LAWN DART GAME DARTS WITH OUT THE POINT...MAN THAT WOULDA BEEN A WHOULD DIFFERENT GAME IF THE DART EXPLODED...COULD HAVE BLOWN UP FRIENDS OR MEMBERS OF YOUR FAMILY INSTEAD OF STICKING THEM IN SOME PART OF THERE BODY!COOL!![8D][8D][8D] JAMIE


----------



## captfig (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so impressed with the seller, "coreya" that I had to make this post. I contacted him regarding the 20mm barrel - I'm a former F-16 pilot and have been looking for one at a reasonable price in good condition as a memento.  From start to finish, Corey has been exceptional.  I am a HUGE online buyer from both individuals and established companies, and I must say this has been the best experience I have ever had.

 Corey was immediate and friendly in his communication, worked with me to achieve a price fair to us both, and prompt and exacting in the transaction execution and shipping.  In fact, I received the perfectly packaged item today, a mere four days since my initial communication!

 Thanks, Corey.  You're a true and fine gentleman!


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 5, 2011)

As a former collector of ammo, a 20mm barrel would be a great piece to have.  I have an old 20mm training round (3 holes in the brass and no primer)  Seem plenty of live rounds, just was always on the look for other things at the time.  I have a nice group of .50s with different "tips"  Was trying to get one of each, but petered out.  All live and a few very dangerous.  Got a hold of some old M2 belt links and put them all in there.  Wanted to make a display but probably never will. []

 Congrats to both of you.


----------



## bombboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey There Coreya, the blue bomb is a BDU-33 practice bomb that simulates the drop of a MK-82 500 lb general purpose HE bomb, US of course. I slung many of those around in my twenty year career as an EOD tech. Take a look inside the fins and hopefully you can see all the way out the top, if not part of the mechanical fuze/firing pin may still be there along with the signal cartridge. The signal cartridge was designed to fire upon impact with the ground and create a large plume of smoke for accuracy scoring. The cartridge has the force of a twelve gauge shotgun shell and can easily penetrate the human body, a small aluminum disc is the first item to leave the "barrel", followed by the smoke mixture and a flash of flame. Years ago the smoke was extremely toxic, but its much "friendlier" these days, however, I wouldn't want a snoot full of it again. I lost most of my hearing in my left ear due to one of these and have known many a tech that have taken much worse. Just thought you ought to know.
 Stay Safe, Mark


----------



## coreya (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks bombboy for the info, the practice bomb is safe (nothing in it) as a former (retired) police officer from the big citys of south florida I've had lots of experience with various things that go boom (worked in miami during the mid to late 70's when there were bombings every other day) and am extreamly safety aware and treasure all of my body parts that are left!! Perhaps thats why I like glass now rather than some of the more destructive pasttimes I've done in the past.


----------

